# How do I bypass my Genie Garage door Safety Sensor



## jtivat

Anyone know how to bypass them?

Thanks
JT


----------



## Lynx_Arc

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

The company that makes the garage door opener should. Is there something wrong with the sensor?


----------



## VidPro

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

on the ones here, if the Dog/child sencor is blocked or out of operation, you just HOLD the direct wired button down, and it will move anyways.

if its the "how much Force" is required to move the door up and down, i love to set those REALLY low. its bad enough if a door ever came down on a human, but with the motor adding to it too.

the Force things, if they start acting funkey, its better to LUBRICATE, and clean, and straighten the rails then to adjust the force.
most of them the force is easily adjustable, just get up next to or INSIDE the case.

the force sencors, determine how much work the motor is having to do, when the door is going up or down. that way it can detect interferance in the movement of the door.

a loose chain, a loose rail, dirt, dust, unlubricated rail wheels, increase the ammount of force needed, and unduley wear on the motor and parts.
on the wood doors, the HUGE spring gets weakened over time. replacing the spring, makes the whole thing work better. also the armature and other stuff can get weak, or the hinging stuff is not connected well to the sides. replace any nails with real screws, tighten stuff up, test manually as to how much force is required to motivate, and analize what is causing the interfearance to easy movements.

anything else your going to need to tell better what is actually wrong, there are many "sencors"

if all else fails, wonder about how hard it is to , pull the disconnect, move 4 feet out of car, and pull on door /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
i have them now, and still dont think they are nessisary.


----------



## jtivat

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

It is the optic sensor that if blocked the door will not come down.


----------



## VidPro

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

if it was a resessed photo sencor in the reciever end. resistance increases when the light hits it.
short out the reciever.

put a led in it , to light it up.

if you kill your dog, its not my responcibility /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Darell

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
It is the optic sensor that if blocked the door will not come down. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Unblock the sensor? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

You could always move one end of sensor pair (transmitter or reciever) to the other side and just point them at each other. What's blocking the beam that you want to ignore?

Obviously you know those sensors are there for a reason. They've saved my dog several times now, and my kid once already.


----------



## yuandrew

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

Genie makes the safety beam system very foolproof; shorting the wires to the sensor won't work at all.

I've taken one of the sensors apart before and it uses some sort of phototransistor in the reciever end plus a weird circuit with a lot of IC's

The only way I could think of bypassing them is to put both sensors facing each other and mount them on the wall or somewhere near the opener itself. Set the motor force to maximum if you want as well.

Note: don't sue me if you get crushed


----------



## jtivat

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

I think they took a lightning hit and do not work now.


----------



## Darell

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

Ah, if that is the case, then I highly recommend that you get new ones. Home Depot carries them, along with many other do-it-yourself type places. Might even find them on Ebay. I bought my last entire Genie opener on Ebay.


----------



## keithhr

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

most people put the sensors down at the bottom close to the ground. Move the sensors up above the garage door and nothing will ever block them.


----------



## gadget_lover

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

You don't want to bypass them, since they are a required safety device in most states. As Darell said, parts are available and cheap.

The idea behind the sensor is that it keeps the door from closing if it will hurt someone. Small animals and children may suffer broken bones before the door's anti-jam feature detects that it hit something.

My mother in law has the sensor high enough that the bumper of the car will break the beam first. Several times it's kept the paint from being scratched when she failed to pull in far enough.

The circuits in there should be simply an oscillator and a detector. The idea being that it needs to differentiate between its sender and other sources of light.

Daniel


----------



## Darkcobra

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

Awhile back my sensors broke. I couldn't close the garage! I had to actually turn off the system and open and close my garage manually...... I couldn't figure out any way to bypass sensors so that I could at least use the opener while I fixed the sensors.
I finally found a replacement on Ebay for a fraction of what retailers wanted.


----------



## keithhr

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

the sensoer is an infra red beam, by moving both sending and receiving sensor over the top of the door the sensor never gets impaired and hence is never activated.


----------



## Saaby

*Re: How do I bypass my Genie Grage door Safety Sen*

He doesn't want to over-ride them because something is blocking them, he wants to over-ride them because they are broken. Aiming them at each other on a wall away from the door won't work if they're broken. Only new parts will do.


----------



## Hacknot

I know this is an old thread, but really need some assistance. Lightning took out the Safe-t-beam system on my old Genie G8000. The opener works great, and can't see replacing the whole unit (and also don't have the $ right now). My STB had 1 red light that was constantly on, blink when beam was broken. 2 wire hook up. Door would close if holding down the wall button. But this is the way I come in and out of the house, also where alarm pad is. So when leaving has and coming back I have to manually open and close the door (you know, that old way before there was openers ! I have no children or pets to worry about. I have checked the circuit board, there is no power going to the STB. Circuit board has been discontinued with no aux replacement. There has GOT to be some way to cross wires on the board or in the head unit to make it think all is well. Can anyone PLEASE help this poor broke homeowner?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

You can use your cellphone camera to see if the IR LED transmitter is working. Put your phone in camera mode and aim at the transmitter; you should see a bluish-white glow from the IR light source.


----------

